# what to do with my garden??



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi all

need some help and advice....

we have a very big garden, is rectangle, and it has grass, with a small plot at the top for veggies, at the bottom is a little bit we want to put decking on.  

my question is, this bit in the middle is just grass, its soooooooo boring.  i was thinking of doing raised beds to put flowers in down the sides, but was wondering if any green fingered buddies out there has any other ideas.....my garden is boring and do not want to be in it as its soooo dull!!!!

please help! need my very own Ground Force.


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

What about height - have you got any trees? Either at the sides or one in the middle. As it gets bigger you could put a seat round it.

The only thing is, do check the eventual height. We planted a twig 10 years ago, thinking it was a 6ft shrub and now it's a massive willow tree, which we would never have put in a 40ft garden if we had known (but now it's here, we like it and it's staying!)

Shrubs along the side are also nice - depending on your taste, ceanothus looks lovely at this time of year, though it's not very exciting once the flowers go over. Have a look at some gardening sites for inspiration, like www.crocus.com

I'm envious of you and your lovely space to fill!

EG x

/links


----------

